# KGB Video on Showcase



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

Does anybody have a working KGB kernel that has video playback? And would this problem be fixed if I was running eh03?

The only build I found was the 1202 but that build has no trickle charge and I need that, too

thanks


----------

